
Quorum – JP Morgan’s permissioned implementation of Ethereum - syck
https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum
======
deoxxa
Hey neat, this has code that I wrote in it. Hooray open source.

------
sregister
well the interest is high already
[https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/issues/19](https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/issues/19)

------
asddddd
The wiki gives a good overview:
[https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/wiki](https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/wiki)

------
xigency
This may be an unusual question, but why?

~~~
kylebenzle
Because they still don't get that the blockchain only works as a currency.

~~~
Terr_
> blockchain only works as a currency.

Except it has _not_ worked... Not as a _currency_.

Instead, you're most likely to see it used as a fungible commodity that
appreciates and encourages hoarding.

~~~
ogig
> Except it has not worked... Not as a currency.

Bitcoin is working as a currency. You might not like, or been aware of it, but
plenty of drugs users and criminals use bitcoin everyday. It works.

~~~
Canada
I can't imagine the majority of users are criminals.

I've recently tried it out as a means of receiving payment for completely
legitimate work. The client was in a different country. The contract was
signed in USD. Client sends half at then exchange rate, which arrived very
fast. After accepting the delivered work the client sends the other half,
which was less BTC because the price went up by that point. But it didn't
matter because the first half I was holding appreciated so it's all the same.
Turned out one of my vendors likes Bitcoin so I used some of it to settle an
outstanding bill with him, then sold the rest at an exchange. Opening that
account for the company was a pain in the ass, though less painful that
opening a typical brokerage account. I had to pay a fee to the exchange to
sell and another fee for them to wire the funds to my bank. It was faster and
cost less than a credit card. It was more expensive than a check, but way way
way faster. It was cheaper than SWIFT overall, but a few dollars more
expensive to me because I bore the costs of selling while the client only bore
the tiny costs of the Bitcoin transaction fees. If the contract was for a much
larger amount then SWIFT would have been better. For accounting purposes I'm
just treating BTC as a foreign currency. I would accept it again, it's great
to actually receive payment that fast.

~~~
davidgerard
> I can't imagine the majority of users are criminals.

The overwhelming majority use of bitcoin is speculation on Chinese exchanges -
95% of blockchain activity. Even drug users and ransomware are sideshows.

[http://www.coindesk.com/state-of-bitcoin-
blockchain-2016/](http://www.coindesk.com/state-of-bitcoin-blockchain-2016/)

~~~
csomar
1\. You have no definitive proof for that. If you do, please present it.

2\. The amount of Futures contract in Okcoin is around $120million (that's not
even capital, but the amount of leveraged futures). The total market cap of
bitcoin is $12Bn which 100 times higher than that.

3\. GBTC has a market cap of $190m with a 50% premium on bitcoin price. So
clearly it's not only the chinese who drives the bitcoin price/economy.

~~~
davidgerard
I literally linked my reference. I found similar references. Lowest figure
I've seen is 90% Chinese speculators.

edit: if you mean the drug usage as the next biggest: in 2014, darknet markets
saw more use than all legitimate payment processors put together.
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity15/technical...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity15/technical-
sessions/presentation/soska)

------
patricklorio
Here's where they forked
[https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/commit/f7cb85824c732...](https://github.com/jpmorganchase/quorum/commit/f7cb85824c732bd659906d2211b5428463087f98)

------
kylebenzle
E-coin is here!

------
known
Yesterday GS quit R3; Today JPMC open sourced Ethereum; Are they abandoning
Blockchain?

~~~
nickonline
Isn't the JPMC Ethereum instance a private blockchain?

------
alexnewman
I like the Haskell constellation

